# Police Officer Christopher A. Ridley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Christopher A. Ridley 
*Mount Vernon Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Friday, January 25, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 23
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire (Accidental)
*Date of Incident:* Friday, January 25, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Christopher Ridley was shot and killed after being mistaken for a suspect in White Plains, New York.

Officer Ridley was off duty when he observed a fight between two homeless men near the intersection of Court Street and Martine Avenue. He exited his vehicle and attempted to break up the fight, but was then violently attacked by the aggressor. During the struggle Officer Ridley's handgun fell to the ground and discharged, attracting the attention of two Westchester County police officers who were in an adjacent county building.

The two officers approached the scene as Officer Ridley picked up his weapon from the ground. Not realizing that Officer Ridley was a police officer, the two officers ordered him to drop his weapon and then fired when he did not comply, fatally wounding him.

Officer Ridley had served with the Mount Vernon Police Department for 1 year. He is survived by his mother and father.
Agency Contact Information
Mount Vernon Police Department
2 Roosevelt Square North
Mount Vernon, NY 10550

Phone: (914) 665-2500

_*Please contact the Mount Vernon Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

